# Sharpening Class - PA



## Dave Martell

Since the sharpening class for NYC has been cancelled I decided to hold one here in our PA shop instead. I checked with those already reserved for the NYC class and they OK'd it.

The class will be held on the same day - Tues, Nov. 12th

The size and price of the class has been reduced & the start time has been changed. Please note these details.

The minimum attendance has already goal has already been met so this class is 100% happening. :cool2:
However, the size of the class is smaller which leaves only two (2) more slots available. 

Thanks to everyone for making this happen. I'm already looking forward to it! :thumbsup:

Dave


PS - Since I no longer stock stones (etc) here in PA, should you want to pick up any items from our store please let me know ahead of time so that I can get them sent in before the class date. Oh, and you'll get 10% OFF too!



You can sign up *HERE*


----------



## V1P

Dave, can you do a class in Australia?


----------



## Dave Martell

V1P said:


> Dave, can you do a class in Australia?




Only in my dreams.


----------



## V1P

It's not fair, you guys get to have great sharpening classes there and best I could do is learn from Jon's youtube channel.


----------



## Dave Martell

V1P said:


> It's not fair, you guys get to have great sharpening classes there and best I could do is learn from Jon's youtube channel.




Jon goes to Japan all the time, get him to swing by.


----------



## V1P

One of these days, Dave, one of this days!


----------



## brianh

Looking forward to this, Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> Looking forward to this, Dave.



Me too Brian


----------



## apathetic

Dave, you should go on a round the world trip, I am sure you'd meet forum members at every stop :lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell

If I was single with no kids and it was 25 yrs ago I'd be all over that idea.


----------



## Dave Martell

2 spots still available


----------



## Dave Martell

Just a reminder - Nov 12th is the date!


----------



## brianh

What's the basic schedule, Dave? Curious how much basics there are vs actual hands-on. Looking fwd to it.


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> What's the basic schedule, Dave? Curious how much basics there are vs actual hands-on. Looking fwd to it.



I never figured out the actual time on each section and that's because each class differs based on experience levels and questions asked, etc. Basically I talk/teach on the board, then show on the stones, then you go to your stones and repeat what you've learned. I'll cover stone maintenance, asymmetry, how to find angles, practical tips and whatever else I can squeeze in. Sharpening will first be double bevels and then singles in the afternoon.


----------



## cnochef

Take it from me, this is a great experience. I drove down all the way from Toronto to take it! If you're on the fence, get off it and onto the bandwagon.


----------



## brianh

One week from today! Anyone here attending wish to raise their hand? Curious how many forum members are attending.


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> One week from today!



:happy1:


----------



## turbochef422

I will be there.


----------



## tripleq

You guys are in for a treat!!


----------



## Dave Martell

Still got a seat left!


----------



## Dave Martell

I just answered an email that asked when the next class was going to be held. The gent can't make this one unless he takes off work. I answered that this is too bad because it's been years since the last one and likely will be years before the next. 

If you're holding out for the next class then I think that you'll be waiting a long time.


----------



## brianh

If a free McChicken isnt provided for lunch, I'm out.


----------



## bahamaroot

brianh said:


> If a free McChicken isnt provided for lunch, I'm out.


:rofl2:


----------



## Dave Martell

Turns out that we have a few seats available now. The class is being held this coming Tues -Nov. 12th (2 days from now!) here in PA. 

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/class3.htm


----------



## turbochef422

How many people are in and what are we doing for food?


----------



## Dave Martell

Well it's been reduced to 3 attending. 

As for food, I don;t know about the rest of us but Brian H is getting a McChicken sandwich. :lol2:


----------



## brianh

Sorry to hear, Dave. Better for us trainees, not so much for the trainer. Hope you get at least another. I'll buy them something off the dollar menu...


----------



## tripleq

If there is anyone out there on the fence about signing up and decide not to go, believe me. You are going to regret not attending when you hear the feedback from those who attended. Take the opportunity while it's there!!


----------



## brianh

Dave, did you hit/re-hit Facebook and any other forums?


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> Dave, did you hit/re-hit Facebook and any other forums?




I did FB and I'm banned on every other forum so there ya have it. 

That's OK though we'll have a good day, can't have a bad one with knives and stones around, right?


----------



## brianh

If its any consolation, I'll probably come home and try to convince my wife I need one of your custom knives.


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> If its any consolation, I'll probably come home and try to convince my wife I need one of your custom knives.



That kind of thing always makes me feel better.


----------



## chefbrianrussell

It's so unfortunate the class in NYC was cancelled.


----------



## brianh

Last day bump for Mr. Martell.


----------



## rogue108

Its been a long time since I took your sharpening class. I wish I could make this one but I didn't see it until today. It would really help me brush up on my sharpening skills.


----------



## Dave Martell

rogue108 said:


> Its been a long time since I took your sharpening class. I wish I could make this one but I didn't see it until today. It would really help me brush up on my sharpening skills.




Andrew, what's up, I'd love to have you here again - anytime!


----------



## Dave Martell

11 hrs to go time - don't be late! More importantly - don't be early! :EDance2:


----------



## brianh

Dave, great meeting you and the others. Thank you and your family for your hospitality. Can't even begin to describe how much I learned. Dave's a helluva guy and the real deal.


----------



## ajrh

Seconded! Dave's a gifted teacher - he made it all seem simple and easy at the time, and even if that pleasant delusion wore off by the time I'd driven home, he'd explained and demonstrated principles so clearly that I think we all learned quite deeply. Great company from a great bunch of guys, and a really enjoyable day - highly recommended for anyone considering it. Dave - many thanks to you and your family.


----------



## ThEoRy

But, how were the sandwiches???


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> Dave, great meeting you and the others. Thank you and your family for your hospitality. Can't even begin to describe how much I learned. Dave's a helluva guy and the real deal.





ajrh said:


> Seconded! Dave's a gifted teacher - he made it all seem simple and easy at the time, and even if that pleasant delusion wore off by the time I'd driven home, he'd explained and demonstrated principles so clearly that I think we all learned quite deeply. Great company from a great bunch of guys, and a really enjoyable day - highly recommended for anyone considering it. Dave - many thanks to you and your family.




You guys are too kind. I'm glad that you had a good time and got something for your troubles. Thanks for taking the time and expense to come all the way down here. I had a great time myself and would welcome any of you back.


----------



## brianh

You at least learned that magic marker CAN patina white #2!


----------



## brianh

ThEoRy said:


> But, how were the sandwiches???



For being a couple hours outside of NYC, the pizza was pretty bangin'!


----------



## Dave Martell

brianh said:


> You at least learned that magic marker CAN patina white #2!




LOL


----------



## turbochef422

i had va great time too Dave. Now lets get that advanced class going. I'm ready to break some tips and etch whatever i have. It was also nice to meet some fellow members. Good Times


----------

